# sea cruise



## Deucemoi (Feb 13, 2017)

1970 taking a 155 ft cargo ship from Vietnam to Japan for yard work we crossed the sea of japan on the edge of a gale.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 13, 2017)

Great picture, Deucemoi.  Makes you feel like you are there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2017)

Cool photo!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Manatee (Apr 24, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Great picture, Deucemoi.  Makes you feel like you are there.



Makes me glad I am not there.


----------

